# Semi-aquatic setups?



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Does anyone keep species using a semi-aquatic setup, or know of any sites showing such a system?
A have a little plan for some new additions that may include creating some sort of small water area and would like some ideas before I get started.

I had just planned on using a plastic water container and building some sort of rock slope for access, but would be interested in what others have tried.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a Mississippi map turtle, they're kind of semi-aquatic but seem to spend most of their time in the water. At the moment he just has a floating island, however I'm in the process of building an indoor pond for him which will have a beach area. His tank is a large water storage tank with a small pond pump and an external filter box, , 2 underwater heaters, a floating sheet of polystyrene background, a couple of rocks and some driftwood.

He lives and gets a long quite happily with an african clawed frog, twig catfish, and 3 red-tailed black sharks. However I should have really done some research on the sharks because the pet shop had them down as community, when in fact once they reach adult size (about 6") there will eventually be only 1 (sharks that is) - they are territorial and aggressive to one-another. I'm going to try and provide enough cover within the pond to try and reduce aggression by offering lots of territories.

Note - Don't assume you can keep fish, etc. with turtles. I've had mince since a baby and have only ever fed him stuff that floats on the top of the water, and fortunately he has learned that those things swimming around him aren't to be eaten.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the only semi aquatic set up I have is for the fire bellied toads with them I have a large tupperware tub that I can take in and out to change the water, the tub takes up 2/3 of the tank and I have rocks so they can climb out


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

my fire and yellow bellied toads used to have half and half, separated by a piece of glass.
however im currently re-doing my water dragon viv which im building a pond and waterfall into. should be done by wednesday so i'll post pics.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll post pics when I'm done bit it won't be for a couple of weeks. I'm going to try and simulate the sea-life fibreglass effect by using hobby cement and polystyrene on top of a pond liner, so it will take a few days and then a few "flushes" before its complete.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

there are plenty of good sites using it. especially newt ones. check out Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Information Portal and the culture part. they have loads available.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Check out some of the dart frog sites, such as Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
Loads of semi-aquatic vivs with pools, streams, waterfalls etc... Black Jungle has some extensive photo how-to's showing exactly how to set up and run such a viv.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

you could, get the biggest tank you can afford, then, silicon a glass divider in the middle of the tank, and put in a water heater and maybe an airpump connected to an airstone, if you pad the bottom of the pump, it will massivly cut the vibrations


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic, thanks for the advice and links guys, I will start hatching some plans : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to do it. it's challenging and rewarding. kept natrix sipedon northerns watersnakes that way. and queen snakes and crawdads. it was fun


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Same sort of species then habu, this will hopefully (eventually..) be for chequered keelbacks (Xenochrophis piscator)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a mature canister filter is an asset. not very intrusive and load it up with carbon. have a big haul out point with of course a basking light. live plants emergents are great. probibly the best way to show your creativity!


----------

